# Schrift & Eps Problem in Adobe After Effects



## faktor (6. Februar 2008)

Ich soll einen Unternehmensfilm bzw. -vorstellung( sehr textlastigt) für einen Kunden erstellen, welcher auf Pc (Beamer) und auch auf Fernsehern laufen soll.

Jetzt bin ich schon so gut wie durch mit After Effects und habe die Komposition auf 768 × 576 pal eingestellt.

Nun Stelle ich jedoch fest, dass (eigentlich ganz klar) wenn ich den Film im Vollbildmodus auf dem Rechner abspiele, die Schrift und die eingebundenen eps sehr pixelig sind. Gerendert habe ich in jeglicher Form (.avi,.m2v, usw)

Alle eps (logo, diagramme) werden auch auf 100% sehr pixelig dargestellt.

Es wäre super wenn  mir jemand: 

a. helfen könnte bei der Auflösung
b. evtl weis was mit den eps los ist?

Verstehe nicht wie das möglich ist. DVDs können doch sonst auch größer (Vollbild) abgespielt werden auf dem Rechner ohne das es gravierende Verluste gibt. Ich habe gelesen das ich evtl. die Footageateien also eps neu interpretiern muss.

Bitte helft mir ich hoffe mir kann hier (mal wieder) geholfen werden.


Ich danke  schoneinmal.

Grüße Fabian


----------

